# Cycling Clubs Brooklyn



## HBFD138 (May 14, 2003)

I live in Southern Brooklyn and am looking for a club to ride with/join. I know that Staten Island has a club but I don't want to pay 11.00 to cross the bridge everytime I ride. Any ideas or suggestions for a club or group rides would be appriciated. Thanks.


----------



## TeamCholent (Apr 20, 2005)

NYCC.ORG

New York Cycle Club, they have plenty of rides and you can find some people to ride in Brooklyn or group rides. Different levels from 12-25 mph rides.

If you pace is more casual then try 5BBC.org:thumbsup:


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Also Google Prospect Park Peloton and Brooklyn Velo Force.


----------

